# Which Free Firewall?



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

Which Free Firewall would you choose?

1) ZoneAlarm Free
2) PrevX Free
3) Kerio Personal Firewall 4
4) R-Firewall
5) SecurePoint PC Firewall Free
6) Outpost Firewall Free


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

*Router*

I would purchase a router and let it do the firewalling for me. Firewalls do not belong on the PC.


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

*Any other suggestions?*

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

I use a router and ZoneAlarm. Only got the router recently though, but have used ZA for years with no problems. Can't speak for the others I'm afraid.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, I don't use software firewalls, my router seems to do the job just fine for me.

One limitation of the router firewall is outgoing monitoring. If you are concerned about malware getting in and phoning home, I'd try the free ZoneAlarm first.


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

THX for your help


----------



## mike wilson (Apr 10, 2006)

johnwill said:


> FWIW, I don't use software firewalls, my router seems to do the job just fine for me.
> 
> One limitation of the router firewall is outgoing monitoring. If you are concerned about malware getting in and phoning home, I'd try the free ZoneAlarm first.


For this reason, I reinstalled ZA after getting a router. It's quite astonishing, the number of installation programmes that try to phone home, not to mention stuff like Explorer (not IE!!) that keeps trying to get in touch with its master. It just hasn't learned yet that it's me.......

mike


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

Hi,

Zone Alarm Pro and a Netgear Router

Highest level of protection I can establish.

Ceri


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Actiontec (Qwest) DSL modem (NAT) and Sygate.
Without Sygate I would never know who is trying to phone home.
It's quite interesting.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

i use Sygate also...never had a problem.


----------



## A-Nick4me (Jul 31, 2006)

*Router*

I use a router and the XP firewall with no known problems.
Firewall software taxes system resources. Some more than others.


----------

